

Apple reportedly has a big problem with defective Apple Watches - nnain
http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/29/8517639/apple-watch-taptic-engine-defect

======
otterley
According to the WSJ article that the Verge shamelessly mis-re-reported,
"Apple doesn’t plan a recall, because _there’s no indication that Apple
shipped any watches with the defective part to customers_." (Emphasis mine.)

------
walterbell
Are sales figures available for the watch?

Edit: from [http://www.cnet.com/news/how-well-did-the-apple-watch-
sell-t...](http://www.cnet.com/news/how-well-did-the-apple-watch-sell-tim-
cook-remains-mum/)

 _" Cook tends to use phrases like "amazing," "staggering" and "unprecedented"
when describing new product launches. But when it came to the Apple Watch on
the company's fiscal second-quarter earnings call with analysts on Monday, he
sounded a little more muted. Cook largely danced around questions about the
company's first smartwatch, only saying customer response has been
"overwhelmingly positive," he's "really happy" with where Apple is currently,
and Apple's moving as quickly as it can to meet demand._"

~~~
CHY872
Remember that there's currently a backlog, I think right into June. Obviously
Apple could have created that artificially to drive consumer interest, but
it's still a datapoint.

~~~
chrisdroukas
Models ordered today won't ship until July.

